# AlpineZone Summit 5.0 at Sugarloaf Mountain - February 7 - 9, 2014



## Nick (Sep 30, 2013)

It's official! Sugarloaf has agreed to host for the fifth year running (!!) our annual AlpineZone Gathering.

Make sure you post in the Official Registration Thread as well (you need a _minimum _of 5 posts on AlpineZone) to make sure your name is on the list for the apres party, first tracks, and giveaways. 

To see the official press release, click here -- http://www.alpinezone.com/news-and-...turns-sugarloaf-mountain-february-7-9th-2014/

All the details are below! 


* AlpineZone Summit 5.0 at Sugarloaf Mountain ***
*February 7 - February 9, 2014
*

************************************************************​_*Schedule of Events*_

*Friday, February 7
*
*Friday Afternoon *
_*Arrival/Check-In *_

*9pm-1am *
_*Welcome Party – Widowmaker Lounge*_
Party in the Widowmaker with Stef and the AlpineZone moderators.  Enjoy free food and beer!

*Saturday, February 8*
*
8:30am-4pm *
_*Skiing/Riding *_
                                          Explore Sugarloaf’s legendary terrain on your own or with a
                                          guide. 

*4-6pm *
_*The AlpineZone Après Party in the Widowmaker Lounge*_
·         AlpineZone Awards hosted by Stef and the moderators
·         Sign up for Sunday Morning First Tracks – first come first serve (limit of 75)
·         Live music
·         Free appetizers for AZ members

*Sunday, February 9*
*7:30am* 
_*Complimentary First Tracks at the Sugarloaf SuperQuad*_
Limited to 75 people who reserved their spot at the AlpineZone Après Party.
*
8:30am 
* _*Lifts open for non First Tracks skiers*_


************************************************​_*Ski & Stay Packages*_

These are some killer packages.  Two nights lodging, two days of skiing, welcome party, après party, and First Tracks starting at $138 per person for the weekend!

Guests should call 800-THE-LOAF and ask for the AlpineZone Summit Rate.

Condominiums - $138 per person (based on maximum occupancy)
Sugarloaf Inn - $175 per person (based on double occupancy)
Sugarloaf Mountain Hotel - $255 per person (based on double occupancy and includes breakfast)

All packages include:


2 nights lodging
Saturday and Sunday lift ticket
Access to the AZ Summit 5.0 Perks
o   Friday Welcome Party at the Widowmaker
o   Saturday Apres Party at the Widowmaker
o   Sunday First Tracks (first 75 people at the Saturday Apres Party)


Condo & Inn guests get the use of the Sports and Fitness Center
Hotel guests receive a breakfast with their package and use of the hotel spa facility
 
*Maine state taxes and resort fees extra.


----------



## Nick (Oct 1, 2013)

Are you guys able to respond to this post?


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 1, 2013)

I can


----------



## reefer (Oct 1, 2013)

Testing 1,2,3...............................


and thanks for setting this up again Nick!


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes l can.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 1, 2013)

Nick said:


> Are you guys able to respond to this post?



Who guys?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 1, 2013)

This thing on?


----------



## Nick (Oct 1, 2013)

Yous guys!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 1, 2013)

Nick said:


> Yous guys!



Let me check


----------



## bvibert (Oct 1, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Let me check



Yup!


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 1, 2013)

Can you hear me now.... Helllllooooooooo


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 2, 2013)

What is the "maximum occupancy" of the condos?


----------



## Nick (Oct 2, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> What is the "maximum occupancy" of the condos?



I think it depends on the condo size but generally I bleieve it is the # of bedrooms *2 + 2 for a pull out sofa. 

So, for example, I think a 2 BR Condo is 6 people. But you could call sugarloaf to confirm


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 2, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> What is the "maximum occupancy" of the condos?



Minimum is 4 and I think max is round 8. We had 16 last year and they couldn't put us all in one so we ended up with 2 8 person condos next to one another.


----------



## catherine (Oct 4, 2013)

Three of us are definitely in.


----------



## Dmiller27 (Oct 4, 2013)

can respond


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 4, 2013)

Dmiller27 said:


> can respond



Looking foward to a great time their.


----------



## Anklebiter (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm looking forward to finally making it to the summit. We just completed our move to Maine this week, so my travel time to Sugarloaf went from 11.5 hrs to 2.5 hrs. I'm hoping to get ski buddies from the mid atlantic region to join Alpinezone, so they can attend this years summit with me.


----------



## stevenvm (Oct 7, 2013)

Sounds like a fun time...let's hope the snow is like last year


----------



## MeMaw (Oct 9, 2013)

First post on AZ - here to join the summit!


----------



## stealth2600 (Oct 9, 2013)

This is also my first post, I'm new to Alpinezone! I actually just learned to ski last season (went about five times) and I am a good friend of wjenness. I'm looking forward to meeting more of you on the slopes! =)


----------



## Katadinagain (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah.  Had so much fun 2 years ago.


----------



## LissKB (Oct 17, 2013)

So excited this is happening again! Maybe we'll get another blizzard like last year


----------



## quiglam1 (Oct 17, 2013)

I can...


----------



## SadieSades (Oct 17, 2013)

Jumping in on this 
Sounds awesome, can't wait


----------



## quiglam1 (Oct 19, 2013)

yes


----------



## Terry (Oct 19, 2013)

Anklebiter said:


> I'm looking forward to finally making it to the summit. We just completed our move to Maine this week, so my travel time to Sugarloaf went from 11.5 hrs to 2.5 hrs. I'm hoping to get ski buddies from the mid atlantic region to join Alpinezone, so they can attend this years summit with me.[
> Where in Me did you move to?


----------



## Spongebarb68 (Oct 19, 2013)

I am new to the site! Looking forward to skiing Sugarloaf and maybe attending AZ 5.0


----------



## bangarang (Oct 20, 2013)

When do we have to register by for this trip?


----------



## Spongebarb68 (Oct 20, 2013)

Can't wait to bring my honeypot down Gondi line. Maybe if his knee I'd still attatched to his long sexy legs. Meow on the slopes.


----------



## Spongebarb68 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hear they are building a new hot tub on the back of the hotel. Bubble bubble great way to ski down to the Sugartree and jump right in, yaah..


----------



## Spongebarb68 (Oct 20, 2013)

Yah, so excited to have winter to look fwd too. It's all about making memories, looking to making amazing ones this year and every year. I'm a lucky girl.


----------



## Nick (Oct 20, 2013)

bangarang said:


> When do we have to register by for this trip?



I believe up until the week before but last year was sold out so dont wait'

Sent from my Nexus 7 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 21, 2013)

Nick said:


> I believe up until the week before but last year was sold out so dont wait'
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using AlpineZone mobile app



Plus it in February now not at end of the year like in the past so probably sell quickly.


----------



## bangarang (Oct 21, 2013)

Alright thanks nick.


----------



## Nick (Oct 21, 2013)

Spongebarb68 said:


> Hear they are building a new hot tub on the back of the hotel. Bubble bubble great way to ski down to the Sugartree and jump right in, yaah..



They posted some stuff on their facebook page. It should be pretty awesome.


----------



## Fenderjelly (Oct 23, 2013)

Heard that this is a blast! Can't wait to join my friends for this in February.


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 23, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Minimum is 4 and I think max is round 8.



They actually have a limited # of studio condos (max occupancy 2) which I reserved yesterday for my wife and I. 
The one we got is in Sugartree and has a Murphy bed plus 2 little kids bunks so in theory you could sleep 2 adults and 2 kids I guess. Ours has an efficiency ktichen (I'm thinking 2 burner stove and small fridge)
I may try and see if Sugartree 2 is available though which has a regular bed in a loft area and a full size kitchen.

They also have Studios in Timberwind and Westwind but I chose Sugartree due to its proximity to the fitness center.

As far as larger condos, they also have a small # of 5 bedroom condos that sleep up to 12. 2 yrs ago we got one of those and it was incredible....had just been re-done and was really amazing.
Best thing to do is call and get reservations made ASAP I think...especially with this being right in the heart of winter.


----------



## Nick (Oct 23, 2013)

^Yup. It hadn't sold out in previous years when the event was in march but with it moving up in the year it has. Last year there were no more available accommodations almost 2 weeks before the summit.


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 23, 2013)

Also, I did ask about extending out the trip by a night on either end as I'd heard thru here that some folks had done that in past yrs. They do allow for 1 night on either side at the same rate. So for those travelling long distances may be worth taking an extra vacation day.
Cant beat $69/pp for ski+stay in February.


----------



## John (Nov 4, 2013)

Rofl. Not kid friendly, huh?
Can I reserve the right to join at another time (?)


----------



## Nick (Nov 7, 2013)

John said:


> Rofl. Not kid friendly, huh?
> Can I reserve the right to join at another time (?)



It's kid friendly for the most part. The opening day party can get a little rowdy, (last year was the busiest by far and hoping to top it this year!) but the skiing is pretty open.


----------



## amyblin (Nov 12, 2013)

Definitely in for another ski weekend at Sugarloaf!  Opening day party was great last year.  Lots of fun hot tub action!


----------



## WDFerguson (Nov 12, 2013)

Nemo 2.0?


----------



## CoolMike (Nov 12, 2013)

When is the last day to sign up for this?  I've got a complicated schedule this winter.  Thanks!


----------



## Nick (Nov 13, 2013)

Up until about a week ahead of the Summit is fine; but it does sell out early so I recommend as soon as you know. Last year they were totally sold out 2 weeks ahead of the Summit.


----------



## Fenderjelly (Nov 13, 2013)

Really looking forward to this but I have a quick question. When I click on the official registration thread I get a message saying that I do not have permission to access the page. Do you need to post five times in order to be granted access?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 13, 2013)

Fenderjelly said:


> Really looking forward to this but I have a quick question. When I click on the official registration thread I get a message saying that I do not have permission to access the page. Do you need to post five times in order to be granted access?



Yes you do but that is easy to get to.


----------



## Nick (Nov 14, 2013)

Fenderjelly said:


> Really looking forward to this but I have a quick question. When I click on the official registration thread I get a message saying that I do not have permission to access the page. Do you need to post five times in order to be granted access?



Exactly.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Daisyareh18 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for organizing -- can't wait!


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 17, 2013)

All booked, stoked! Long week of skiing for me.


----------



## baldylox (Nov 22, 2013)

New member here.  I'm applying for dual citizenship with snowboardingforum.com.  

What's the scene like at this meet.  This more of a families type thing?


----------



## powdahbonz (Nov 25, 2013)

Looks like I got to get posting to make it happen


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 3, 2013)

Booked this morning.  This will be our first trip to Sugarloaf.  Looking forward to it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Dec 3, 2013)

baldylox said:


> New member here.  I'm applying for dual citizenship with snowboardingforum.com.
> 
> What's the scene like at this meet.  This more of a families type thing?



I totally missed this post baldylox. 

I wouldn't say its a "families type thing". Last year I think we had over 100 people in attendance and there might have been three families? A handful or kids. The first night party starts pretty late and runs late (until 1am last year, I think). With significant amounts of booze consumption


----------



## Fallingdown (Dec 3, 2013)

Excited to go, leaving the kids and dog behind for a couple days of skiing and lodge drinks!


----------



## Fallingdown (Dec 3, 2013)

Enjoyed the trip last year, forgot to post on the board!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 3, 2013)

Fallingdown said:


> Excited to go, leaving the kids and dog behind for a couple days of skiing and lodge drinks!



Same here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catherine (Dec 3, 2013)

What do you have to do to get a guide?  Never skied Sugarloaf and would love to take advantage of this.  Is there a fee?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2013)

catherine said:


> What do you have to do to get a guide?  Never skied Sugarloaf and would love to take advantage of this.  Is there a fee?



It comes with the package.


----------



## catherine (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks, I guess you sign up at the party Fri night?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2013)

catherine said:


> Thanks, I guess you sign up at the party Fri night?



Not sure I think you PM Nick that this my first year to.


----------



## UNHsmitty (Dec 9, 2013)

Is this still open for more people to register?

Thanks, 
Mark


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 9, 2013)

Can't people read anymore?


----------



## Nick (Dec 9, 2013)

UNHsmitty said:


> Is this still open for more people to register?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark



Yes mark, still open!

Regarding the guided tour, it depends on brackett being open. Assuming it is; it's just a meetup at a certain time and they take us through. we did it last year but there was only a handful of us, it was awesome.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 9, 2013)

Nick said:


> Yes mark, still open!
> 
> Regarding the guided tour, it depends on brackett being open. Assuming it is; it's just a meetup at a certain time and they take us through. we did it last year but there was only a handful of us, it was awesome.



I missed the tour last year because I was already busy skiing Brackett ...


----------



## catherine (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## UNHsmitty (Dec 10, 2013)

*Awesome*



Nick said:


> Yes mark, still open!
> 
> Regarding the guided tour, it depends on brackett being open. Assuming it is; it's just a meetup at a certain time and they take us through. we did it last year but there was only a handful of us, it was awesome.



thanks for letting me know this!


----------



## Puck it (Dec 11, 2013)

Just booked a 1 bedroom condo in the Sugartree II condos.  Awesome deal.


----------



## UNHsmitty (Dec 11, 2013)

OK, I read the announcement and must be slow.  Do you have to post 5 times to the thread here to get the Alpine Zone lodging and lift ticket deal or is that only to get into the Apres Ski party and first tracks stuff? Thanks for helping a newbie.


----------



## Nick (Dec 11, 2013)

No worries. Basically, this deal is for AlpineZone Members. We have a very minor enforcement of that policy by requiring people to be "active" members. To do that, we basically require people to have at least five posts. So I would recommend checking out the forums, making a few posts, and once you hit 5 you are good to go. Of course, we prefer if you stay and continue to participate in the community


----------



## UNHsmitty (Dec 11, 2013)

Nick said:


> No worries. Basically, this deal is for AlpineZone Members. We have a very minor enforcement of that policy by requiring people to be "active" members. To do that, we basically require people to have at least five posts. So I would recommend checking out the forums, making a few posts, and once you hit 5 you are good to go. Of course, we prefer if you stay and continue to participate in the community



Awesome, thanks Nick.  I will check it out and hang around for more.


----------



## SunshineSnowdream (Dec 11, 2013)

I can't wait! So excites to take part this year!


----------



## phannak (Dec 12, 2013)

So I'm trying to bring some friends with me. Do they all have to register (become a member, have 5 posts) or can I register for my group?


----------



## Nick (Dec 12, 2013)

They should all become members, if they want to qualify for first tracks / giveaways / etc. We check against a member list. Only real exception is children.


----------



## catherine (Dec 12, 2013)

Of my group coming, I am the only member.  My son is 17.  Will he be able to participate in first tracks?


----------



## Ski Man (Dec 13, 2013)

Yes, can you tell me where to sign up for 1st tracks, just made my reservation.

Thanks


----------



## Nick (Dec 13, 2013)

catherine said:


> Of my group coming, I am the only member.  My son is 17.  Will he be able to participate in first tracks?



We welcome your son on the forum but if he doesn't join then we can probably still work out first tracks for him. 

Other than minors though, you *need to be a member *to get on the list for first tracks, as well as qualify for any giveaways.


----------



## Nick (Dec 13, 2013)

Ski Man said:


> Yes, can you tell me where to sign up for 1st tracks, just made my reservation.
> 
> Thanks



First tracks are handed out at the Apres Party on Saturday afternoon after skiing.


----------



## castleman003 (Dec 16, 2013)

I will be participating, I attended this last year and what a deal.  We also had the best weekend of skiing in the East Coast since i can't remember.  Can't wait, fingers crossed for a blizzard to hit 2/7 around 5 PM


----------



## Fallingdown (Dec 30, 2013)

I am a big fan of guided ski tours, something kind of nice about not having to make any decisions and to follow somebody else's lead.  Especially, when they can add some historical background info to the experience.


----------



## SadieSades (Jan 2, 2014)

snow. snow. snow.


----------



## SadieSades (Jan 2, 2014)

can't wait to get out on the slopes!


----------



## SadieSades (Jan 3, 2014)

PS just made my first snow angel of 2014. awesome.


----------



## wakenbacon (Jan 3, 2014)

Anyone want to share a condo with an internet stranger?


----------



## dmw (Jan 3, 2014)

wakenbacon said:


> Anyone want to share a condo with an internet stranger?



I'm still trying to wrangle together a crew I know, but possibly if not.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 3, 2014)

wakenbacon said:


> Anyone want to share a condo with an internet stranger?





dmw said:


> I'm still trying to wrangle together a crew I know, but possibly if not.



Best bet at this point is to get a small condo and try to fill it up. There's usually last minute stragglers who will join you.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 3, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Best bet at this point is to get a small condo and try to fill it up. There's usually last minute stragglers who will join you.



Good advice, I'm in a studio with my wife....if they still have those available anywhere on the mtn you only need 1 extra person

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dmw (Jan 3, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Good advice, I'm in a studio with my wife....if they still have those available anywhere on the mtn you only need 1 extra person
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app



Sounds... intimate. What's the per person rate for 2 in a studio?


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 3, 2014)

Same $138 plus taxes that the 'max occupancy' rate is based on for everyone......the studio we are in has an alcove queen bed which I believe is slightly more private than a bed in a 4 wall room you would think of a studio being.....ours also has a pull out couch or Murphy bed so each person could get a bed if need be

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 3, 2014)

deadline for signing up?


----------



## michael8 (Jan 5, 2014)

In


----------



## Bom (Jan 6, 2014)

Last year's first tracks were amazeballs


----------



## SadieSades (Jan 7, 2014)

hoping our weekend is a little warmer than today... brutal (12 degrees in Boston..without windchill )


----------



## soxfan2 (Jan 8, 2014)

My husband and I are definitely in! Is there a deadline?


----------



## MattMc (Jan 8, 2014)

We need it! Don't like the pending warm up!


----------



## kykiee (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm in!!


----------



## JustAndo (Jan 10, 2014)

can't wait to shred that gnar


----------



## henne822 (Jan 10, 2014)

Gnar Gnar the pow pow!


----------



## RED (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm new to AlpineZone, looking forward to skiing Sugarloaf and maybe attending the Summit.


----------



## RED (Jan 13, 2014)

I had to take last season off to have my son, very excited to be back even if my pants still don't fit.


----------



## RM2008 (Jan 13, 2014)

Can't Wait!


----------



## RunLouRun (Jan 13, 2014)

Me too.


----------



## SnwBrdr (Jan 14, 2014)

New to the community. Excited to meet you all!


----------



## RED (Jan 14, 2014)

Hope this rain isn't ruining everything.


----------



## skiahman (Jan 15, 2014)

RED said:


> Hope this rain isn't ruining everything.



"Everything" has yet to arrive this season.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 15, 2014)

I wonder does any one know bus that goes from NYC to Sugarloaf area?


----------



## Zgonzo (Jan 15, 2014)

Can't wait to Hit the slopes!!


----------



## dchan91 (Jan 15, 2014)

it won't let me go into the official registration thread


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 15, 2014)

dchan91 said:


> it won't let me go into the official registration thread



Site updates every hour or so. Wait a bit and try again.


----------



## margarete32183 (Jan 16, 2014)

I can! Excited to join for my first year!


----------



## Nick (Jan 16, 2014)

Welcome, Newbies!

There is a script that runs that "promotes" your usergroup to the one that is needed to post in that thread. As wa-loaf said, it runs like every hour or 30 minutes or something.


----------



## jonajona (Jan 16, 2014)

New member, looking forward to my first ski trip on the east coast!


----------



## jonajona (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey guys, I registered 20 hours ago and am still unable to access the registration thread. Shall I be a bit more patient or is there something wrong?


----------



## jonajona (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh, I get it, you need 5 posts on other threads, then wait a bit 
My bad.


----------



## jonajona (Jan 17, 2014)

That should do it then.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2014)

Do the condos come with refrigerator and microwave?


----------



## bwcmonk (Jan 18, 2014)

Very excited, first trip to Sugarloaf


----------



## bwcmonk (Jan 18, 2014)

Can't wait.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm in, first trip to Sugarloaf


----------



## Pepper (Jan 19, 2014)

This looks great


----------



## Pepper (Jan 19, 2014)

Can't wait.


----------



## JohnBrownell (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm really excited.


----------



## JohnBrownell (Jan 19, 2014)

Anything that's a can't miss?


----------



## JohnBrownell (Jan 19, 2014)

Or maybe something that must be avoided?


----------



## JohnBrownell (Jan 19, 2014)

I hope the driving conditions are good!


----------



## kendall (Jan 19, 2014)

So stoked for this...


----------



## aswiley (Jan 19, 2014)

So excited! Never been to Sugarloaf before.


----------



## kendall (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah, I've heard amazing things about it and can't wait to finally get there with some of my favorite people.


----------



## skiahman (Jan 20, 2014)

Y'all better do some serious snowdancing or you'll be sorely disappointed. The skiing is sketchy at best.


----------



## maartje (Jan 20, 2014)

Looking forward to my first white adventure!


----------



## maartje (Jan 20, 2014)

Q snowboard or ski?


----------



## maartje (Jan 20, 2014)

or XC or snow shoe


----------



## maartje (Jan 20, 2014)

soo much fun


----------



## maartje (Jan 20, 2014)

see you guys all there!


----------



## belle (Jan 20, 2014)

Looking forward to this


----------



## belle (Jan 20, 2014)

Can't wait for some Maine time!


----------



## belle (Jan 20, 2014)

Hoping for more snow


----------



## belle (Jan 20, 2014)

some beautiful XC


----------



## belle (Jan 20, 2014)

and clear sky's


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 21, 2014)

My buddy flaked so we have an open spot in the Cornhead/Scotty/SpringMt condo.  I think VinnyV11 is also with us?  It's a full occupancy spot, so $155.  PM me if interested.


----------



## frapcap (Jan 22, 2014)

Shot you a PM. That'll include the lift tix, early tracks, etc right?


----------



## soozilah (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't remember if I ever posted so here you go - but I know I've paid !


----------



## SLOWSNO (Jan 22, 2014)

Just signed up for Alpine Zone and this Sugarloaf weekend! Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## Mindiggity (Jan 22, 2014)

Just signed up for my 1st AZ Summit!  Can't wait.  Hope this is the right thread to get on the list...

See you all soon.


----------



## phannak (Jan 22, 2014)

You posted on the wrong thread. There's the Official Registration Thread

Sent from my SM-N900T using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Mindiggity (Jan 22, 2014)

@phannak: Whoops- thanks!


----------



## phannak (Jan 22, 2014)

No worries, see you at the summit

Sent from my SM-N900T using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SLOWSNO (Jan 22, 2014)

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## baldylox (Jan 22, 2014)

It says I don't have permission to access the official registration thread.


----------



## phannak (Jan 22, 2014)

Did you have 5 posts on the forum? If so, then the server takes a couple minutes for you to have access to it.

Sent from my SM-N900T using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 22, 2014)

spring_mountain_high said:


> My buddy flaked so we have an open spot in the Cornhead/Scotty/SpringMt condo.  I think VinnyV11 is also with us?  It's a full occupancy spot, so $155.  PM me if interested.



spot's taken


----------



## SLOWSNO (Jan 22, 2014)

same here.


----------



## phannak (Jan 22, 2014)

SLOWSNO said:


> same here.



In order to register on the Official thread, you would need 5 posts throughout the forum to have access to it.


----------



## jenychen (Jan 22, 2014)

Slowsno! I had the same question/problem. Thanks for the clarification Phannak!


----------



## mkfern (Jan 22, 2014)

Dude it's near impossible to figure out how to post on the forum. Testing...


----------



## mkfern (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm psyched for this event. Heading up with good friends and looking forward to good times.


----------



## casey (Jan 23, 2014)

Very excited to go to my first annual alpine zone summit!


----------



## Nick (Jan 23, 2014)

you guys are doing fine  

Just remember to get a post in the official thread once you hit five posts. I get several emails on this so reminder it can take up to an hour after your 5th post for you to be able to post in the official thread. 

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/124756-*Official*-AZ-Summit-5-0-Registration-Thread


----------



## casey (Jan 23, 2014)

It's taken me two weeks to figure out how to post on this forum.


----------



## casey (Jan 23, 2014)

#3 love to ski


----------



## casey (Jan 23, 2014)

Do all the little mountains under my name fill in as I post?


----------



## casey (Jan 23, 2014)

Have I mentioned I am looking forward to a great weekend?


----------



## mkfern (Jan 23, 2014)

*First time at the AlpineZone summit*



casey said:


> Very excited to go to my first annual alpine zone summit!



This will be my first time at the annual AlpineZone gathering as well. Can't wait!


----------



## mkfern (Jan 23, 2014)

#4 What's the deal with the little mountain icons below my name and how do I get them to all fill in?


----------



## mkfern (Jan 23, 2014)

#5 Don't want to miss any of the events during the AlpineZone weekend. How do I make sure my name is on the list for the apres party, first tracks, and giveaways? Psyched about the weekend and want to make sure I don't miss out on any of the fun!


----------



## mkfern (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice. I just noticed I have my first highlighted mountain under my name.


----------



## casey (Jan 23, 2014)

in an hour or so... all your mountain pieces might be colored in! I think. I don't know.


----------



## NamofNY (Jan 23, 2014)

What's the best place to do karaoke?


----------



## Tin (Jan 23, 2014)

Gf just.booked it! Can't wait.


----------



## phannak (Jan 23, 2014)

Tin said:


> Gf just.booked it! Can't wait.



Tin make sure you and your GF register on the official thread to the perks of first tracks, the party, and the giveaways 

Sent from my SM-N900T using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Jan 23, 2014)

I already did. The GF wanted in.


----------



## Eskimo (Jan 23, 2014)

Ooohh I can't wait to go!


----------



## NamofNY (Jan 24, 2014)

I keep getting a denial from the official registration thread. How do I get approved?


----------



## SLOWSNO (Jan 24, 2014)

NamofNY said:


> I keep getting a denial from the official registration thread. How do I get approved?



NamofNY now that you have 5 posts you should be able to go in the official registration thread, at least thats what happened with mindiggidy and i


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2014)

SLOWSNO said:


> NamofNY now that you have 5 posts you should be able to go in the official registration thread, at least thats what happened with mindiggidy and i



5 posts and you should be in.


----------



## SunshineSnowdream (Jan 24, 2014)

Can't wait!!


----------



## lexitempler (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeppers.


----------



## Adunn (Jan 27, 2014)

Can't wait!


----------



## McBoggers (Jan 27, 2014)

Adunn said:


> Can't wait!



Wooo


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2014)

casey said:


> Do all the little mountains under my name fill in as I post?



Yes, as you post more you will get more mountains filled in under your name.


----------



## KD7000 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey, if I'm not booking my stay at the Loaf (we're staying with local friends) what's the best way to procure lift tickets at something other than walkup rate?


----------



## marc6387 (Jan 27, 2014)

Woo-hoo!


----------



## pyang32 (Jan 27, 2014)

a little late to the game, but thanks for organizing!


----------



## ehorvitz (Jan 27, 2014)

I hear ya


----------



## ehorvitz (Jan 27, 2014)

Can't wait!


----------



## pyang32 (Jan 28, 2014)

hey nick, i keep trying to post but it keeps giving me this error message... 
"you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."

what should i do?  thanks!


----------



## phannak (Jan 28, 2014)

pyang32 said:


> hey nick, i keep trying to post but it keeps giving me this error message...
> "you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."
> ...



Currently,  you only have 2 posts in the entire forum. You need a minimum of 5 posts throughout the fourm on different threads before you have access. Explore the different topics and reply. 

Then you'll have access


----------



## pyang32 (Jan 28, 2014)

phannak said:


> Currently,  you only have 2 posts in the entire forum. You need a minimum of 5 posts throughout the fourm on different threads before you have access. Explore the different topics and reply.
> 
> Then you'll have access



thanks phannak.  the 5 posts on the rest of the forum prior to access wasn't clear.  thanks for clarifying!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2014)

pyang32 said:


> thanks phannak.  the 5 posts on the rest of the forum prior to access wasn't clear.  thanks for clarifying!



easy ones -
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/17759-Dinner-thread-What-s-cooking/
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/17459-What-are-you-eating-for-lunch-today
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/8966-Word-Association-Thread

or you could post a trip report from a recent outing, with pictures. we like those better


----------



## bangarang (Jan 28, 2014)

pyang32 said:


> hey nick, i keep trying to post but it keeps giving me this error message...
> "you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."
> ...



i think you have to have 5 posts to be able to post  there.


----------



## bangarang (Jan 28, 2014)

Has anybody been up to sugarloaf lately?  Havent seen any trip reports about it.


----------



## silver rider (Jan 28, 2014)

Checking to see if I can post


----------



## phannak (Jan 28, 2014)

Silver Rider - You need 4 more posts, to be able to register on the official thread.


----------



## phannak (Jan 28, 2014)

I've been following them on facebook, mountain looks legit with snow coverage. They're blowing snow every day


----------



## bangarang (Jan 28, 2014)

thats good, my neighbor went up a couple weeks ago and said they had something like only 40 trails open. Hopefully we get some nor' easters in the next week


----------



## phannak (Jan 28, 2014)

Currently they have 77 of the 154 trails open.


----------



## phannak (Jan 28, 2014)

That accounts for most of the glades being closed and the summit trails not being ready


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 28, 2014)

bangarang said:


> Has anybody been up to sugarloaf lately?  Havent seen any trip reports about it.



I was there this past Saturday....super/cold and windy (typical SL conditions!)
There is virtually no base on the non-snowmaking trails. Maybe a few inches at most but its dry fluff so doesn't adhere to create a solid base. They are blowing a lot of snow---we encountered a lot of wind swept areas that were down to blue ice in spots. I'm definately hoping conditions improve in a couple weeks. That said, SL is great no matter what. 3 yrs ago most of the mtn was locked up and on wind hold in Late March----we had a great time lapping the T Bar.

SL is a huge mtn, you will be very impressed by its physical size concentrated on 1 massive peak. Its a true ski/stay destination so plenty to do once you check in and no need for a car. If you don't like the conditions, stop in for a pint at Bullwinkles and then head to the Widowmaker later on!


----------



## bangarang (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the update.  This is out first winter back on the east coast in a long time and are definitely excited to finally get out on the hill.


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 28, 2014)

phannak said:


> That accounts for most of the glades being closed and the summit trails not being ready



I've always viewed it as a treat/good year (or even the best time of year) when the snowfields/summit trails open --   Hope things do improve for the glades, but sugarloaf has some of my favorite trails too...


----------



## mjg (Jan 29, 2014)

Getting excited!


----------



## mishka (Jan 29, 2014)

is there anybody have consolation? I'm on the one. Hope someone can help me out


----------



## phannak (Jan 29, 2014)

mishka said:


> is there anybody have consolation? I'm on the one. Hope someone can help me out



Mishka, I don't get what you're trying to ask? What consolation are you talking about?


----------



## mishka (Jan 29, 2014)

phannak said:


> Mishka, I don't get what you're trying to ask? What consolation are you talking about?



 I'm only one. All accommodations for 2 or 4. I'm looking someone who have extra spaces in there group or somebody can't go in the last minute (consolation) because iirc $$$ not refundable


----------



## phannak (Jan 29, 2014)

mishka said:


> I'm only one. All accommodations for 2 or 4. I'm looking someone who have extra spaces in there group or somebody can't go in the last minute (consolation) because iirc $$$ not refundable



I believe baldylox is looking to room with someone as well. Message baldylox and see


----------



## KD7000 (Jan 30, 2014)

mishka said:


> or somebody can't go in the last minute (consolation)


Just so you know, the word you're looking for is *cancellation.*    Sounds similar to consolation, but totally different meaning.


----------



## MattMc (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like we should be heading into a stormy pattern by the middle of next week. A Thursday dump would be nice!


----------



## phannak (Jan 30, 2014)

MattMc said:


> Looks like we should be heading into a stormy pattern by the middle of next week. A Thursday dump would be nice!



*Doing the snow dance*


----------



## mkfern (Jan 30, 2014)

How do we know if we're in?


----------



## phannak (Jan 30, 2014)

mkfern said:


> How do we know if we're in?



Did you post on the Official Registration Forum?


----------



## pyang32 (Jan 30, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> easy ones -
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/17759-Dinner-thread-What-s-cooking/
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/17459-What-are-you-eating-for-lunch-today
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/8966-Word-Association-Thread
> ...



got it... utah trip coming up!


----------



## mjg (Jan 30, 2014)

Hoping for snowy nights and Bluebird days


----------



## jasoncsherman (Jan 30, 2014)

really excited.


----------



## margarete32183 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nick said:


> Are you guys able to respond to this post?



I can! Does this count toward my 5


----------



## mkfern (Jan 31, 2014)

I've posted well over 5. Am I on the list?


----------



## mkfern (Jan 31, 2014)

I thought so.


----------



## mkfern (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey Nick. I've been posting on the forum but was told by my girlfriend that she didn't see me on the list. Can you please add me ... or help me figure out why I'm not there? Thanks man!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 31, 2014)

mkfern said:


> Hey Nick. I've been posting on the forum but was told by my girlfriend that she didn't see me on the list. Can you please add me ... or help me figure out why I'm not there? Thanks man!



You have to post in the official registration thread. See the link on the first page of this thread. I bet you don't read the directions when you start a test ... ;-)


----------



## mkfern (Jan 31, 2014)

Any chance I can get a confirmation on being on the list? Thanks guys.


----------



## Nick (Jan 31, 2014)

If you posted in that official thread you will be all set. I'll run another list before the summit.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkfern (Jan 31, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks man. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Richie_khan1991 (Feb 2, 2014)

I need 5 posts


----------



## bill.deleo (Feb 2, 2014)

Looking forward to the trip this year, I had a blast last year during the blizzard. Hoping for some fresh snow Sunday!


----------



## Roco_Andy (Feb 3, 2014)

In. Looking forward to it. Forecast looks good!


----------



## Richie_khan1991 (Feb 3, 2014)

Please make sure you register on the official thread, link found on page 1 of this thread


----------



## jgart (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey curious if anyone can recommend a good place for rentals up at Sugarloaf that won't break the bank? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nicola.micali (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I'm new here and just found this incredible post and opportunity to meet many of you at sugarloaf. Can I still Join this trip or it's too late?

Nicola


----------



## alessandromora (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi guys! I am Nicola's friend (I confirm, I exist 

Just dropping a line I am also sooo looking forward for this trip! 
Cheers,
-Ale


----------



## phannak (Feb 3, 2014)

alessandromora said:


> Hi guys! I am Nicola's friend (I confirm, I exist
> 
> Just dropping a line I am also sooo looking forward for this trip!
> Cheers,
> -Ale



We'll see you there


----------



## Nick (Feb 3, 2014)

nicola.micali said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm new here and just found this incredible post and opportunity to meet many of you at sugarloaf. Can I still Join this trip or it's too late?
> 
> Nicola



Welcome you have to call Sugar loaf for availability.1 800 The Loaf

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mishka (Feb 3, 2014)

looks like I am in find 3 more people for the condo..... good to go


----------



## jasoncsherman (Feb 3, 2014)

can't wait!!!


----------



## jasoncsherman (Feb 3, 2014)

wooooooooooooo


----------



## jasoncsherman (Feb 3, 2014)

yesssssssss


----------



## jasoncsherman (Feb 3, 2014)

gonna be a great weekend.


----------



## aaronbru (Feb 3, 2014)

Have fun everyone.  Another year of thinking about going but not pulling it off.  Next year, I swear.


----------



## Katadinagain (Feb 3, 2014)

I am hoping for snow!!


----------



## Katadinagain (Feb 4, 2014)

This will be good


----------



## krado (Feb 4, 2014)

Looking forward to the trip! Went skiing last year for the first time in 20 years - snowboarded all that time in between... here's to hoping for some fresh snow!


----------



## phannak (Feb 4, 2014)

krado said:


> Looking forward to the trip! Went skiing last year for the first time in 20 years - snowboarded all that time in between... here's to hoping for some fresh snow!



Krado, you need 1 more post and then you need to register on the official thread found on pg. 1


----------



## judes1 (Feb 4, 2014)

*can't wait*

30 person hot tub!!





Nick said:


> It's official! Sugarloaf has agreed to host for the fifth year running (!!) our annual AlpineZone Gathering.
> 
> Make sure you post in the Official Registration Thread as well (you need a _minimum _of 5 posts on AlpineZone) to make sure your name is on the list for the apres party, first tracks, and giveaways.
> 
> ...


----------



## judes1 (Feb 4, 2014)

waiting to immerse myself in the 30 person hot tub


----------



## phannak (Feb 4, 2014)

judes1 said:


> waiting to immerse myself in the 30 person hot tub



I don't think there will be a hot tub since the party is being relocated to widowmaker


----------



## bvibert (Feb 4, 2014)

The 30 person hot tub is outside, I'd guess that any guest could use it?


----------



## Nick (Feb 4, 2014)

bvibert said:


> The 30 person hot tub is outside, I'd guess that any guest could use it?



Hmmm. I'm not sure. I wonder if it's just for those in the hotel? access might be keycard or through the hotel somewhere. i forgot they put that in!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 4, 2014)

bvibert said:


> The 30 person hot tub is outside, I'd guess that any guest could use it?



I think you might need access to the Hotel fitness center to use it. Not sure about those of us in the condos and Inn. Though I'm sure our friends staying at the Hotel will let us in ...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 4, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I think you might need access to the Hotel fitness center to use it. Not sure about those of us in the condos and Inn. Though I'm sure our friends staying at the Hotel will let us in ...



Don't the condos get you use of the fitness center?  I seem to remember something like that last year??


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 4, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Don't the condos get you use of the fitness center?  I seem to remember something like that last year??



There's a separate fitness center for the condos at Sugartree, the Hotel has it's own facilities.


----------



## Nick (Feb 4, 2014)

phannak said:


> I don't think there will be a hot tub since the party is being relocated to widowmaker



Yeah, there is a small six or eight person hot tub in the suite, but the hotel itself has a new outdoor 30 person hot tub. 

It ays "heated pool" here. 

I don't know if I've seen any actual pictures of it ..


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 4, 2014)

Nick said:


> I don't know if I've seen any actual pictures of it ..


----------



## dms63 (Feb 4, 2014)

Please add me to the list!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 4, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> View attachment 10825



Hope you guys enjoy sausage!


----------



## Nick (Feb 4, 2014)

Haha. I was going yo say that earlier.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mishka (Feb 4, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Hope you guys enjoy sausage!



you not going?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 4, 2014)

mishka said:


> you not going?



No unfortunately....family obligation.  Glad you found people to room with! We will have to plan a Wachusett day when you get back.


----------



## mishka (Feb 4, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> No unfortunately....family obligation.  Glad you found people to room with! We will have to plan a Wachusett day when you get back.


Definitely.
Sometimes next week, most likely Thursday or Friday I will be going to wawa with a  friend of mine. He  wants to try my skis before I start making a pair for him.  I'll let you know.


----------



## dukevoid (Feb 4, 2014)

Can't wait


----------



## Dubld (Feb 4, 2014)

Pumped.


----------



## VDK 01 (Feb 5, 2014)

snows rolling in, pumped for this year!


----------



## VDK 01 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yea!


----------



## SunshineSnowdream (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello! 

Nick- what comes with the condo? Do I need to bring my own plates, cups, other house hold items? 

Thanks!


----------



## Nick (Feb 5, 2014)

I think it depends on the condo but I think they have basics .. cups plates silverware

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2014)

thvu27 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Nick- what comes with the condo? Do I need to bring my own plates, cups, other house hold items?
> 
> Thanks!



The condos I've stayed at up there had plates, cups, and silverware.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 5, 2014)

Due to a sudden complication I am sorry to report I will not be able to attend this year's summit.

Sad I won't be able to renew acquaintances and meet others I would like to ski with.

But there is always next year!


----------



## rebeccasherman (Feb 5, 2014)

Can't wait to hit those gnarly slopes!!


----------



## rebeccasherman (Feb 5, 2014)

Absolutely, man! 2015, Sugarloaf!!


----------



## The Captain (Feb 6, 2014)

I am a Late "fill in" for a friend who can't make it.  Haven't been to Sugarloaf in over 20 years!


----------



## acmm (Feb 6, 2014)

i'm driving up friday night any suggestions on safe roads


----------



## acmm (Feb 6, 2014)

looking forward to the trip


----------



## skiahman (Feb 6, 2014)

acmm said:


> i'm driving up friday night any suggestions on safe roads



Check out the"routes" thread at sugarloaftoday.com in general discussions for options. Just make sure you're doing 5-10 mph over the posted speed limit so us Massholes don't have to pass you!


----------



## v1nes1n (Feb 6, 2014)

That is what happened to me


----------



## v1nes1n (Feb 6, 2014)

Where do you have to post to be on the party list? I have been all over the place


----------



## phannak (Feb 6, 2014)

You need 2 more posts before you're allowed to register


----------



## catherine (Feb 6, 2014)

Almost time to start packing!  I am so looking forward to this!  We are staying at Westwind Condos.  First timer at Sugarloaf.  Hoping Westwind is a good location.


----------



## Moma26 (Feb 6, 2014)

I came in 2012 but missed last year.  Excited for this weekend!!


----------



## acmm (Feb 7, 2014)

thanks! will do


----------



## Spree26 (Feb 7, 2014)

Can't wait this is going to be awesome


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 7, 2014)

awwwww yeaa!!!


----------



## senorgannon (Feb 7, 2014)

gaper


----------



## Farleyman (Feb 7, 2014)

Conditions are sick today!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 7, 2014)

Farleyman said:


> Conditions are sick today!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



+1000

ripsaw is the pick of the day so far


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 7, 2014)

Any glades open?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 7, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Any glades open?



Brian and I ducked into 1 shot.  There enough snow up top for some.  Bracket is closed but looks poachable. We will probably explore more this afternoon.  At the bag now to refuel


----------



## soposkier (Feb 7, 2014)

In between winters way and gondi line is open, don't know the official name. Really nice snow in there.  Agree on ripsaw being the run of the day.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jaccidevil (Feb 7, 2014)

ski ski ski!


----------



## jaccidevil (Feb 7, 2014)

can't wait to hit the slopes


----------



## jaccidevil (Feb 7, 2014)

who wants to race


----------



## jaccidevil (Feb 7, 2014)

powderrrrrr


----------



## jaccidevil (Feb 7, 2014)

gladddeeesss


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 7, 2014)

Awesome day!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## henne822 (Feb 7, 2014)

Looking for veiny ones, any advice?


----------



## henne822 (Feb 7, 2014)

Dumping on the mountain, oh, that was my wife...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2014)

Be sure to check in at the official AZ Summit Trip Report thread!

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/128224-AlpineZone-Summit-5-0-2-7-14-2-9-14


----------

